# The Religion Thread



## kamunt (Jul 8, 2008)

*The Religion Thread (rofl)*

You wankers love it, you wankers hate it. I don't care whether you do or not, I just wanna see what you got! What religion are you? You can even explain why you are what you are. I swear to GOD(s), though, if you guys screw this up again.... >X

Basically, what I'm saying is this: Tell me what religion you are and why. I tried to cover a lot of bases here with the poll, but I couldn't include everyone (sorry, Wicca). I don't want any hissy-fit arguments to be stirred up here, I'm just honestly curious. If you punks can't keep things sane and intelligent and level-headed, though, then I _will_ request this to be locked.

I'll start--I'm a Christian. Catholic, specifically. Yes, I actually do molest 10-year-old boys, why do you ask? I've just always been a Catholic and I've never seen a reason to stop believing. Mind you, I'm a God-awful (*snrk*) Catholic and follow few of the "traditional" teachings aside from the ones that tell you to love thy neighbor, don't be a prick, etc.  I, personally, don't understand what's made you furries so "RAWR CHRISTIANITY BLEARGH," but again, that's not for this thread. This thread's about each individual person, not other people, although if anyone is confused about a religion's teachings, I encourage those versed in those religions to pipe up and provide some details! :3 I think it'd be cool if people could actually learn something from this thread.

Hit meh!


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 8, 2008)

_Another_ religion thread? Oh, bueno, it's nice to see another catholic here.


----------



## kamunt (Jul 8, 2008)

:3 Hiya. Not _another_ thread, just a poll, mostly. I don't think this has been done before? If it has, then I suck for not looking.

EDIT: ...Hey, English is NOT the "language of the lazy"! :evil:


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 8, 2008)

kamunt said:


> :3 Hiya. Not _another_ thread, just a poll, mostly. I don't think this has been done before? If it has, then I suck for not looking.
> 
> EDIT: ...Hey, English is NOT the "language of the lazy"! :evil:


 
That was the suggestion of a friend- that entire line was not on my behalf. And half of the time, a good deal of people don't even bother with proper punctuation. Lol

Edit:
Looks as if the Catholics are winning (for now)!


----------



## Sieneko (Jul 8, 2008)

And here comes along a Presbyterian (aka _Protestantism/Other_) to throw the poll off! Heh.

Like you kamunt, I've always been one and have no reason to stop believing. Most devout Christians would scold me _so_ hard though - I haven't really followed a lot of the traditions and teachings. A couple teachings I'm all about though are love and forgiveness. Can't ever get enough of em. That said I'd never force my beliefs on others, nor will I look down upon or reject anyone who has different beliefs than myself - I'm extremely accepting of others and I'd like to think it goes along with all the teachings about God's love that I've had over the years. I get really sad hearing about hearing about some of the intolerance being preached nowadays.  Love thy neighbor, man!


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 8, 2008)

If one really were to believe that God created everything, one would realized that God created _every_ religion. So in essence, you don't have to follow a certain religion to believe in God.

*Paradox and other confusing crap overload*

*******

*drops to floor*


----------



## Nylak (Jul 8, 2008)

Atheist.  Was raised loosely Christian, no specific denomination, and was baptised simply as "a child of God," but I got pissed enough at the concepts of Christianity (their morals seemed to contradict everything I believed in) and the idea of God in and of Himself that I made a quick leap to agnostic and then spiralled down that slippery, gradual slope to atheism, where I happily find myself today.  

But as for being "RAWR CHRISTIANITY BLEARGH," I guess I'm one of those people that has a problem not with God, but with his fanclub.  XD  ...Well, no, I guess I have a problem with God, too.  I'm ferociously, _aggressively_ pro-choice, I use birth control with much enthusiasm (me+offspring=nono), I'm of the opinion that animals have a soul, I'm more into the same sex than the opposite, I had a bestiality phase, I'm an artful liar, I rather enjoy premarital sex, and just about a _billion_ other things that mean I'd go straight to hell for all eternity if there happened to be a God, so I'm being optimistic for my own sake and forsaking him, since if He exists I'm burning anyway.  I may be outstepping my boundaries by assuming that some furries feel the same; Christian morals tend to oppress the furry lifestyle, since many furries do seem to embrace many fetishes and sexual orientations that are clearly forbidden by the church.


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 8, 2008)

Norse Heathen. Yeah you heard me right. 

It's not just that really. I have a very strong sense of spirituality outside of religion as well. I am also a Druid, but technically it's not a religion, since you don't need to worship a certain pantheon to be a Druid. So in the strict sense, I'm a spiritual person without much religion.

I guess what it boils down to is, I worship the gods of the North, and I blend my worldview and spirituality with that and the Druidic practices.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 8, 2008)

In with Nylak about the God thing. If he did exist, I'd burn for sure 
(Also, note refusal to capitalise "he." Down I go, lol)

Now, if this turns into one of our many-times-recycled, religion vs Science threads, and I start arguing in it, I want someone to bitchslap me.


----------



## Arc (Jul 8, 2008)

Atheism...there's nothing more to say.


----------



## eternal_flare (Jul 8, 2008)

Why there's no otherkin among the choices!


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 8, 2008)

eternal_flare said:


> Why there's no otherkin among the choices!



There's "other"
That could be interpreted as otherkin, maybe, sorta, kinda.


----------



## Aldog076 (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm Catholic..i dont really care for it anymore but i still consider my self one


----------



## eternal_flare (Jul 8, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> There's "other"
> That could be interpreted as otherkin, maybe, sorta, kinda.



okay, "other" checked^^


----------



## Sparks Meow (Jul 8, 2008)

Wiccan
but as far as religion goes i have been very lazy XD


----------



## eevachu (Jul 8, 2008)

Devoted agnostic. The middle ground is my fortÃ©. 

I for one was never raised with a certain religion, since neither of my parents were religious.  My father was raised Christian (I have no idea what type though) and my mother was raised Buddhist.

If I honestly had to adhere to a faith, I'd pick Buddhism, since it's essential message about life is brilliant and it's non-theistic.  I unfortunately like killing and eating furry woodland creatures a bit too much. xD


----------



## StormSong (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm an eclectic pagan, but like Topaz I'm a druid. Druidry isn't a religion though. There is no set of inherit beliefs that come with it. So I make my own, I observe the natural world around me and base my beliefs upon what I see, and when I see something that contradicts my beliefs or downright disprooves them I change them to take the new information into account.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 8, 2008)

Agnosticism is not the same as theism/atheism.  it deals with something completely different.

btw.  agnostic theist (lightly christian)


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 8, 2008)

What the hell is on with the polls here. One thread it's Christians leading the race 2:1 to everyone else, next one it's Atheists doing the same, then the "Other" option...

Atheist here. Not the buddhist kind.


----------



## talakestreal (Jul 8, 2008)

No religion for me. Just spirituality based loosely in chaos magick and shamanism.  

The gods exist, that's all I know.


----------



## Azure (Jul 8, 2008)

Atheist.  God is for wankers and sissyboys.


----------



## Data_stalker (Jul 8, 2008)

Irish Catholic.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 8, 2008)

Heh... this is asking for trouble.  Start talking religion and people can't keep their defamatory opinions to themselves.


----------



## iBurro (Jul 8, 2008)

I was raised to be LDS, so my religious beliefs parallel theirs; there's just enough differences between my views and theirs that I don't claim any religion specifically.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 8, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> Heh... this is asking for trouble. Start talking religion and people can't keep their defamatory opinions to themselves.


WHAT THE FUCK are you insulting my non-religion!? Huh!?



iBurro said:


> I was raised to be LDS, so my religious beliefs parallel theirs...


You made me spill my tea. What's an LDS?..

EDIT: Oh, wait, Letter-Day Saints, right?


----------



## Blue Snowangel (Jul 8, 2008)

I was brought up by a Christian mother and a Native American Spiritualist father.   My current beliefs are more pagan in flavor with a dash of Gaian, a smattering of shamanism, and a touch of reality.  I'm for any personal belief structure that encourages people to live a peace filled and positive life with others and the land they walk on.


----------



## Huey (Jul 8, 2008)

Catholic.


----------



## Arroyo Milori (Jul 8, 2008)

This thread won't last long, I can tell. People from different religions will argue about which religion is better then war breaks out (And maybe some discussions on how Atheism isn't a religion.)

Also, I'm a christian(Catholic.)


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 8, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> WHAT THE FUCK are you insulting my non-religion!? Huh!?



If I say yes to insulting something of non-existence, that might lay claim to us both being insane. :mrgreen:


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 8, 2008)

TheRoyoFlush said:


> This thread won't last long, I can tell. People from different religions will argue about which religion is better then war breaks out (And maybe some discussions on how Atheism isn't a religion.)
> 
> Also, I'm a christian(Catholic.)


* My non-religion is better than your religion! Sumbit right now to the god of nothing!*


----------



## Blue Snowangel (Jul 8, 2008)

TheRoyoFlush said:


> This thread won't last long, I can tell. People from different religions will argue about which religion is better then war breaks out (And maybe some discussions on how Atheism isn't a religion.)
> 
> Also, I'm a christian(Catholic.)



With a sharp tonged reply like that, you're working way to a self-fulling prophesy.


----------



## kamunt (Jul 9, 2008)

TheRoyoFlush said:


> This thread won't last long, I can tell. People from different religions will argue about which religion is better then war breaks out (And maybe some discussions on how Atheism isn't a religion.)



I'll be able to keep it down, keep your fur on.  And, I don't think anyone ever said Atheism WAS a religion. Except for my philosophically/psychologically-inclined pal, Durakken, but he likes being a prick at times. XP As long as people like *Draco_2k don't keep posting images like that*, we shouldn't have much of a problem.

EDIT: Also, it appears that I've forgotten to mention that I've taken a shining to Hinduism, actually. After studying it in World Lit. and going to the BAPS Hindu mandir outside of Chicago, I've become nearly obsessed with it. :3


----------



## Kanic (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm a Christian, Catholic specifically. I have been a Catholic my whole life. My religion has provided me guidance and peace of mind and has helped me through many tough situations.


----------



## ADF (Jul 9, 2008)

Born into a Catholic family, raised Catholic, sent to a Catholic school, did the whole Sunday school and Church quire thing...

Atheist, try to figure out how that happened.

Basically to me religion was a routine, it was something you simply did because you were told to. Maybe at some point I believed in a God to my core, but then again Santa was just as real at the time. 

What basically happened is I matured to a point where my parents weren't so godlike themselves, when you start thinking for yourself and getting ideas of your own. At some point I just thought about the whole God thing and it just didn't seem possible to me, you look at the world and you're supposed to believe in an invisible man in the sky? You're rational about everything else in your life but have this little God box in your head were you let logic go out the window and anything is possible? Nah, not for me.

When you decide your an Atheist you start noticing things you didn't before, all the little nasty things in religions you didn't pick up on when you're on the inside. When you realize you're a minority in a world populated and controlled by God fearers is it any wonder a good portion of Atheists are narky? I mean look at America, they actually have laws specifically designed against Atheists. We are the least trusted minority simply because we don't believe in a God.

Well I'll end my post with a fun little video, try not to take offence.


----------



## kamunt (Jul 9, 2008)

That's good, ADF, just be careful with your reasonings. I know that's how you viewed it and how you came to become an Atheist, but just be careful that you don't take on an antagonizing voice.  I'd like for this to be a good, clean religion thread (ROFL). So basically, no one else post like how AzurePhoenix did and we'll be good.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 9, 2008)

Atheist.  Essentially, I see it as the safest route to keep my sanity in this world.  Rather than busting my head trying to fit an old dogma into the modern world somehow, I take what I'm given at face-value (that being, the world) and interpret it in the only way I can (that being, with the five senses and whatever else I can extrapolate with my brain).  I don't see religion as being equated with morality, though I know a lot of folks do.  It's always seemed evident to me that if one acts 'morally' (in other words, not being a total jerk and/or idiot), one is more successful in life and is generally happier too, and that's all the drive I need to act in a moral manner.  Taking God out of the equation is rather practical for me; it means I only depend on myself, and thus I tend to play it much safer and plan my life out much more carefully.  I don't rely on God for anything, which is rewarding; I know that I am responsible for my own successes and failures, and I know that I would feel like crap knowing that if all I ever had were failures, so I tend to succeed more often than not.
And plus, I don't like the dogma aspect of religion.  There are many good things that come out of religions; ideas, artwork, philosophies, et alii.  But oftentimes these things are overshadowed by the ritualistic aspect of it.  Waving a prayer flag is more important than believing in the prayer; going to church is more important than fitting the Bible's teachings into your life; saying a mantra is more important than meditating on the meaning of the Baghavad Gita.  It all starts well and good, but then (out of laziness, or what I don't know) it always seems to devolve into hokeyness.  So I haven't found a religion I can wholly devote myself to.
That being the case, I take what I like from the religions I come across and ignore the rest.  God just doesn't play into the things I like: He seems unnecessary in the grand scheme of things, and often causes more trouble than He resolves (if history is any indication).  So I'm an atheist.  Not that I claim to know there's no such as thing as God.  There might be (though in the sense most religions tend to picture it, probably not).  But it's more convenient for me to assume He's not there and live my life under that assumption.  Kind of existentialist, if you will.

PS: And I'm not one of those atheists who thinks that the world would be a better place if everybody was atheist.  The ideal of utopia lost its appeal to me when I realized that 1)it's impossible, and 2)it would be fucking boring.  Diversity makes things interesting.


----------



## Suntiger (Jul 9, 2008)

I don't have religion, more a set of beliefs, but for easier understanding; I pretty much adhere to Asatru.

The contemporary swedish version is slightly different from the north american one.
You can read about it here if you're curious:
http://www.asatrosamfundet.se/
(If it appears in swedish, just click the 'In English' link, the select 'What we are about'.)


----------



## Yggd (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm a de facto atheist. I don't make absolute claims such as "God doesn't exist and I know this with 100% certainty." I don't; no one does. I'm willing to change my belief if any convincing evidence happens to come along that supports the idea that there's a god or gods. Until then, I lack a belief in deities.

As for agnosticism, you can be both an agnostic and an atheist. I believe that the existence of gods is unknowable, but I still lack a personal belief that they do exist.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 9, 2008)

kamunt said:


> *Draco_2k don't keep posting images like that*, we shouldn't have much of a problem.


You just have a lousy sense of Humur.



ADF said:


> Well I'll end my post with a fun little video, try not to take offence.


 This is fucking BRILLIANT. Got me convinced right there.


----------



## kamunt (Jul 9, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> You just have a lousy sense of Humur.



I don't know what a Humur is, but if you're talking about humor, I've got a great sense. That kind of picture is just inappropriate for what this thread is trying to accomplish. I want to say, "Y'all can just learn to deal with it," but some idiot who can't deal with it will come along and start some crap and ruin the good intentions of this thread. That's all.


----------



## Merp (Jul 9, 2008)

Was raised Christian...fell out of that...now I'm agnostic leaning more toward atheist every day....baby steps....


----------



## MauEvig (Jul 9, 2008)

Well, at the risk of being completely and utterly bashed and humiliated...
I'm a Pentecostal Christian. I believe the Bible is the infallible word of God. I believe anyone who doesn't believe that Jesus Christ is the savior will perish in hell when they die. Those who do believe in Jesus will inherit the kingdom of God AKA Heaven. No I don't believe there is more than one way to Heaven either. I believe Jesus IS the way, the ONLY way.
I absolutely hate the idea that we'll "cease to exist" when we die and I feel ceasing to exist is a fate worse than hell. I also feel that if there is no God then life would be pointless, as we simply happened spontaneously by nothing for no reason.
However, I also feel science does point to God. I'm also a strict creationist. Just the thought that we descended from monkeys makes me sick. I admire the beauty of nature as it was carefully and lovingly crafted by a loving creator. 
That is my opinion, and you guys can disagree with me if you want, but as the creator of this thread said, you'd better not bash it. Or I'll report you myself for trolling.
Also, I'm not a big fan of atheism. I don't hate atheists, I just hate the idealogies behind atheism. 
For some reason though, I don't have a problem with wiccans, pagans or other religions. Just the lack of religion/lack of belief in a God(s).
By the way, I actually laughed at the picture of the "God of Nothing" XD


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm a Protestant, but not a practicing one... I kind of subscribe to the idea that Religion is way overplayed this day and age.

I believe in God and of the concept of Heaven/Hell and of Final Judgement, but unlike others, i am not of the Bible Thumping kind and I never go to a church. I think most of it is hipocrisy; if you truly believe in God, you should acknowlege it by living a life that follows his teachings of charity, love, trust and coexistence with your fellow man.

I see tele-evangelists on TV and it almost makes me puke to think how these people make millions out of the ignorance of other people's fears and insecurities.


----------



## Elpants (Jul 10, 2008)

None.

Atheists are annoying and arrogant. Many times Hypocritical.
Religion at it's modern day source is a corrupted political figure.
Agnostic is not thinking for yourself, more undecided rather than being what it really means to be Agnostic.

I for one. Don't care. I don't want a lable. I have just as much reason to believe in god as I do Odin.

I really have no problem with religion or Atheists. It's the people who take it outside their own homes into the life of others. I have had *Atheist missionarys* come to my home before.


----------



## kamunt (Jul 10, 2008)

Elpants said:


> I really have no problem with religion or Atheists. It's the people who take it outside their own homes into the life of others. I have had *Atheist missionarys* come to my home before.



lol what


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 10, 2008)

kamunt said:


> I don't know what a Humur is, but if you're talking about humor, I've got a great sense. That kind of picture is just inappropriate for what this thread is trying to accomplish.


Oh dear. 



Elpants said:


> Atheists are annoying and arrogant. Many times Hypocritical.





Elpants said:


> I for one. Don't care. I don't want a lable. I have just as much reason to believe in god as I do Odin.


Fun stuff.



Elpants said:


> I really have no problem with religion or Atheists. It's the people who take it outside their own homes into the life of others. I have had *Atheist missionarys* come to my home before.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7wOz5a6yns ?


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Jul 10, 2008)

Agnosticism, 


I believe that there is something out there, but...Not all the hub-bub that is always talked about.

Like I believe there is a soul, its just that I don't believe in all the other crap that goes with it. 

Its hard to explain, but it would made sense if I could write it down lol.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm agnostic, but I don't think it's permanent.
I do doubt the existence of a higher power, but I want something to fall back on.


----------



## Elpants (Jul 10, 2008)

kamunt said:


> lol what



I live in a mostly Mormon (LDS, not the polygamist peeps on TV) part of the country. A small group of Atheists took it upon themselves to walk around neighborhoods telling people why mormons have no right to go knocking on doors. Then they would try convincing religious families there is no god.


----------



## Fluffyfox (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm agnostic. I don't really know for sure whether there really is a god or not, and I certainly won't let the idea of a higher being obscure my sense of reason. of course, I'm always open to the idea of one. I just can't really identify with any religions. Too much mumbo-jumbo for me.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 10, 2008)

Elpants said:


> I live in a mostly Mormon (LDS, not the polygamist peeps on TV) part of the country.
> 
> A small group of Atheists took it upon themselves to walk around neighborhoods telling people why mormons have no right to go knocking on doors - then they would try convincing religious families there is no god.


I came.


----------



## Kanic (Jul 10, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> I came.


 
Clean yourself up LOL


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 10, 2008)

Kanic said:


> Clean yourself up LOL


I WISH I could do that.


----------



## Kanic (Jul 10, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> I WISH I could do that.


 
I don't know how to respond to that LOL


----------



## ADF (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey Draco_2k, you sound like you would appreciate Pat Condell and TheAmazingAtheist.

Religious and easily offended people stay away from these!


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 10, 2008)

ADF said:


> Hey Draco_2k, you sound like you would appreciate Pat Condell and TheAmazingAtheist.


Why, yes, I do.

I only secretly wish they'd discuss something other than Religion, at least once, for a change. I mean, sure, it's a big ground to cover - but it does get repetitive after a while, nonetheless.

EDIT: Though, maybe it IS possible. Looking at Edward Current's approach for example - now there's a career subject.


----------



## ADF (Jul 10, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> EDIT: Though, maybe it IS possible. Looking at Edward Current's approach for example - now there's a career subject.



Ah Edward, I find it hilarious when people actually think he's serious. Did you hear about George Carlin?


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 10, 2008)

ADF said:


> Ah Edward, I find it hilarious when people actually think he's serious.


Oh yes, Poe's law in action. In fact, fell for it myself the first time, heh.



ADF said:


> Did you hear about George Carlin?


Quite so. And quite sad.


----------



## Adrimor (Jul 10, 2008)

Hmm.

I have a religion, but I've yet to name it...and it's probably just a rehash of various things that came before (much like a certain majority religion that shall remain nameless), but...anyway.

Basically, this world's God is a sadistic puppeteer performing a show for the other gods. Unfortunately, everyone's bored by now--including the puppetmaster. The show just goes on because they have nothing better to do--or, to be more precise, because they don't feel like doing it.

So, basically, I believe in not relying on divine intervention...if it happens, great, but don't factor it in as ever working in your favor. I'm not saying self-reliance is the only way--or even possible--but you're better off relying on other fallible mortals...they're at least in the same boat, and you can always smack them around should the need arise


----------



## kamunt (Jul 10, 2008)

In retrospect, I probably could've sacked Sikhism for something a bit more furry-friendly, like "Spiritual beliefs" or something like that.


----------



## Furthlingam (Jul 10, 2008)

Atheist. Because I pay attention. Or if you prefer, because it's just how I was raised.


----------



## Suntiger (Jul 10, 2008)

Is it just me or does a lot of people just spend their time denying that the God of christians/jews/muslims exist instead of seeking their own beliefs?

This is in part a jibe and mostly an honestly curious question.


----------



## Takun (Jul 10, 2008)

I went with other.  I'm Atheist and really looking at Nihilism. (a philosophical position which argues that existence is without objective meaning, purpose, or intrinsic value.)


----------



## MauEvig (Jul 10, 2008)

> I really have no problem with religion or Atheists. It's the people who take it outside their own homes into the life of others. I have had *Atheist missionarys* come to my home before.


 
I've found atheists to be just as pushy with their non-religion as many religious people. So us Christians aren't the only culprits. I try not to be too pushy with what I believe though. I welcome people to come to church, but I don't pull their arms on it either. I also agree that the atheists are hypocritical. They whine that Christians and other religious people push their religion on them...then they turn around and push their non-religion. Bleh.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 10, 2008)

Atheist, and I have a bit of contempt for the fence-sitters who declared themselves atheist when the New Atheist movement came about. Come on you sheep, actually think about this. Dawkins, Harris, and whoever wrote "In Defence Of Atheism" may be brilliant, but don't just hop on the bandwagon and start bashing religion with a bunch of copypasta >:/
You people give atheists a bad name, seriously.


----------



## EmpusaVampirebat (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm a pagan. I'm not sure whether you call it Wicca or whatever. I believe in a Goddess and God who are connected to everything and to me through nature and what have you. O: 

The reason why I chose to be pagan is because I've tried different religions. I've studied them and tested them out and none of them felt right. The only one was Paganism/Wicca. I had dipped my toes into the spiritual waters of Witchcraft, if you want to call it that, when I was very young. I decided that I was too young to mess with spells, so I put it off. Then I came back to it about a year ago. All I have are books, so Its a bit hard to pinpoint what brach of the pagan belief system I strictly fellow.  Pure and simple, I'm a witch who casts spells to improve my life and the lives of those around me.


----------



## Breanainn (Jul 10, 2008)

Agnostic. No religion is particularly relavent to me but then so many Atheists are smug circlejerkers who get their rockons thinking they're so much smarter than everyone else that I generally avoid _them_ as much as I do the fundies. I like to think life has a meaning besides keeping meat fresh, but who knows? On _my_ death bed I intend to repent my sins to Jesus, Satan, Allah, Baal, Odin, Xenu and everyone else I can think of just to be sure. Of course if my first sight of the afterlife is a giant alien squid or a bird faced Egyptian I'll be able to deal with it since I wasn't expecting anyone in particular anyways.


----------



## Furthlingam (Jul 10, 2008)

Suntiger said:


> Is it just me or does a lot of people just spend their time denying that the God of christians/jews/muslims exist instead of seeking their own beliefs?


 
Right, whether "Atheism" belongs on that list is debatable (although fortunately it had the parenthetical remark). But really, we atheists don't often run around "practicing" atheism.

I mean, unless you want to call all the things we do that don't have any specific reference to god, in which case, yeah, I spend nearly all of every day practicing it... and haha... so do most theists.

Sleeping in on sunday morning? Orthodox Atheism!


----------



## ADF (Jul 10, 2008)

MauEvig said:


> I've found atheists to be just as pushy with their non-religion as many religious people. So us Christians aren't the only culprits. I try not to be too pushy with what I believe though. I welcome people to come to church, but I don't pull their arms on it either. I also agree that the atheists are hypocritical. They whine that Christians and other religious people push their religion on them...then they turn around and push their non-religion. Bleh.


Some would call that staying true to the American constitution, religion is increasingly trying to force their way into higher positions of authority while Atheists get accused of pushing their belifs on others when they point out it is unconstitutional.

Swearing to god under the vow of allegiance? In court? "In god we trust" on the countries currency? All these things are unconstitutional, yet Atheists get looked down on for pointing this out and not simply going with the flow and letting religions turn America into a Christian country.

I live in the UK by the way.


----------



## EmpusaVampirebat (Jul 10, 2008)

That is why I like the pagan religions. I don't have to deal with many people, unless I want to be in a coven. I can peacfully worship my Lord and Lady in my own way.  I hate when someone tells me I'm doing something the "wrong way". I live my life without causing harm, so I believe I'm doing right.


----------



## Kama (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm not completely sure as to what I am ^^; 
I was (and still am) being raised as a Christian although my step-family is all Greek Orthodox. For the most part I've tried to do what I believe as to what is right or wrong and interpret things from all sorts of different religions (but mainly Christianity) in my own way. I don't believe being gay is wrong for one which kinda separates myself from most Christians (here at least, when I told my parents I had a boyfriend they freaked and sent me to therapy to fix me but anyways I digress). I just try and live life to it's fullest, trying to make as little mistakes I can, as I continually to go out of my way to care for others (haha, I'm the mother of my group of friends, anyone with problems come to me). Anyways I'm not saying I really do believe in an omnipotent being or not (I tend to say prayers, etc every once and a while, although I'm not sure to). But that's me. Probably very vague and kinda stretched out (^^; I'm kinda talkative at the moment). -huggles- to anyone that actually takes the time to read haha :3


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 10, 2008)

Kama said:


> -huggles- to anyone that actually takes the time to read haha :3



-recieves huggles- :3 You do seem like an open-minded person

And ADF has really hit the nail on the head with this one, IMO.


----------



## Kama (Jul 10, 2008)

Atheists really should be more likely to just go with the flow of other religions than to push any anti-religious ideas upon others, although anyone that tries to push someone firm in their beliefs towards thinking a different way from what they feel will very likely receive a not-so pleasant response, no matter what the two religions (or absence of religion) are.


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm a juggernaut of nihilistic atheism with a severe case of inexpugnable listlessness.


I was brought up under a Christian regime, but the education never caught on. The nagging thought that something was amiss always sat in the back of my head gnawing at my mind  every time I had some kind of religious thought. Not long after my refusal to accept Christianity, agnosticism gradually slunk up and enveloped me. I entered a phase of my life where I pondered all matters of my life. Eventually, the agnosticism twisted itself into unbridled atheism. With time everything fell away until I reflected upon my existence and consciousness within the universe. I soon realized nihilism was in full control.


----------



## redstarr (Jul 11, 2008)

New-age pagan, based primarily in the old Celtic beliefs.  Unfortunately I've neglected myself spiritually as of late, and I'm trying to rectify that. Finally got a new altar set up, I'm really happy with it.


----------



## Takun (Jul 11, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> I'm a juggernaut of nihilistic atheism with a severe case of inexpugnable listlessness.
> 
> 
> I was brought up under a Christian regime, but the education never caught on. The nagging thought that something was amiss always sat in the back of my head gnawing at my mind  every time I had some kind of religious thought. Not long after my refusal to accept Christianity, agnosticism gradually slunk up and enveloped me. I entered a phase of my life where I pondered all matters of my life. Eventually, the agnosticism twisted itself into unbridled atheism. With time everything fell away until I reflected upon my existence and consciousness within the universe. I soon realized nihilism was in full control.



Sounds a lot like my path to nihilism.


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 11, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Sounds a lot like my path to nihilism.




Sounds titillating, Colonel, though I left out the part about Metal Gear. Tell me how that goes. I don't know many other nihilists.


----------



## EmpusaVampirebat (Jul 11, 2008)

redstarr said:


> New-age pagan, based primarily in the old Celtic beliefs.  Unfortunately I've neglected myself spiritually as of late, and I'm trying to rectify that. Finally got a new altar set up, I'm really happy with it.


 

D: Everyone keeps using my altar (which used to be the kitchen table that no one used) as a place to put their trash! I keep yelling at them to stop that. But they don't listen. D: I think I ought to move it into my bedroom.


----------



## Takun (Jul 11, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> Sounds titillating, Colonel, though I left out the part about Metal Gear. Tell me how that goes. I don't know many other nihilists.



I got a lot from introspective music and reading a lot.  I can't ever see anything as evil.  I agree with the idea that it's all how you look at something.  I mean, I die today and the world goes on.  Some people may mourn, but the world as a whole goes on.  I wasn't placed here with some destiny.  My life is shaped by the choices I make or don't make in my life as well as those close to me.  

I'm not even sure where I fit in on it, but I basically do a lot of thinking for myself.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 11, 2008)

Hmm, I suppose I'm quasi-nihilistic, I don't think I could be considered a nihilist, but I do seem to be on the path. Brought up Catholic, prayed, went to church, catholic school, etc, then finally gave into my nagging doubts and described myself as agnostic for a long time. Then finally that gave way and I began describing myself as atheist. Now... I've pretty much thrown out all hope of life having any sort of purpose whatsoever.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm a non-denominational Christian. For lots of reasons.


----------



## Suntiger (Jul 11, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> Now... I've pretty much thrown out all hope of life having any sort of purpose whatsoever.


At the risk of sounding clichÃ©; life gets whatever purpose you give it; become what you make of it.


----------



## redstarr (Jul 11, 2008)

EmpusaVampirebat said:


> D: Everyone keeps using my altar (which used to be the kitchen table that no one used) as a place to put their trash! I keep yelling at them to stop that. But they don't listen. D: I think I ought to move it into my bedroom.



Ugh, I'd hate that! Mine right now is just a little nook on my dresser/vanity, its really small and out of the way, because I didn't want my cats getting into it.


----------



## Suntiger (Jul 11, 2008)

redstarr said:


> Ugh, I'd hate that! Mine right now is just a little nook on my dresser/vanity, its really small and out of the way, because I didn't want my cats getting into it.


You didn't want your cats to become pagans? 

Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Takun (Jul 11, 2008)

Suntiger said:


> At the risk of sounding clichÃ©; life gets whatever purpose you give it; become what you make of it.



I think he meant higher purpose beyond just living your life.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 11, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I think he meant higher purpose beyond just living your life.



Pretty much, yes, thank you for that.


----------



## Suntiger (Jul 11, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> Pretty much, yes, thank you for that.


What could be a higher purpose than living your life?
I should perhaps point out that I don't consider 'living' the same as 'existing'.
With my definition, living is, for example, doing things with, to and for others and yourself.

I'm not ironic, I'm honestly curious.


----------



## kamunt (Jul 11, 2008)

ADF said:


> Some would call that staying true to the American constitution, religion is increasingly trying to force their way into higher positions of authority while Atheists get accused of pushing their belifs on others when they point out it is unconstitutional.
> 
> Swearing to god under the vow of allegiance? In court? "In god we trust" on the countries currency? All these things are unconstitutional, yet Atheists get looked down on for pointing this out and not simply going with the flow and letting religions turn America into a Christian country.



This is one issue of a very select few which I really cannot form an opinion on. The regular part of me wants to say, "That's just being picky, come on, now," while the fair part of me says, "It _is_ true, though..." The truth is, most Americans are Christians. For minority groups, special laws and such do need to be enacted. But for Atheists...I just don't know what to think. I can't go either way because I can see the other side's argument so well. If I had to pick a side, I'd pick the side of keeping stuff like "In God We Trust". Just because people are going to be offended either way, but fewer people will be offended if we keep it on. Remember, in America, you have the right to free speech, but NOT the right to NOT be offended. It's impossible to be fair to everyone when opposing forces like these exist.

EDIT: Also, I feel it important to note that nihilism is NOT a religion, but rather a philiosophy.


----------



## Takun (Jul 11, 2008)

kamunt said:


> This is one issue of a very select few which I really cannot form an opinion on. The regular part of me wants to say, "That's just being picky, come on, now," while the fair part of me says, "It _is_ true, though..." The truth is, most Americans are Christians. For minority groups, special laws and such do need to be enacted. But for Atheists...I just don't know what to think. I can't go either way because I can see the other side's argument so well. If I had to pick a side, I'd pick the side of keeping stuff like "In God We Trust". Just because people are going to be offended either way, but fewer people will be offended if we keep it on. Remember, in America, you have the right to free speech, but NOT the right to NOT be offended. It's impossible to be fair to everyone when opposing forces like these exist.
> 
> EDIT: Also, I feel it important to note that nihilism is NOT a religion, but rather a philiosophy.



Then neither is agnostic or atheism.  Yes it is a philosophy on the same subject of life and the afterlife.


----------



## kamunt (Jul 11, 2008)

Point. Atheism is the lack of religion, however, and still deserves a spot. It's not a _requirement_ to have a religion. Agnosticism I mostly picked because I know of multiple people IRL who describe themselves as that. :/ Whatevs. It's 3:00 AM again, I can't expect myself to be sensible.


----------



## Takun (Jul 11, 2008)

kamunt said:


> Point. Atheism is the lack of religion, however, and still deserves a spot. It's not a _requirement_ to have a religion. Agnosticism I mostly picked because I know of multiple people IRL who describe themselves as that. :/ Whatevs. It's 3:00 AM again, I can't expect myself to be sensible.



It's nothing big.  I noted Atheism because that is where my beliefs fall, but I added nihilism because it's the first philosophy that really made sense to me.


----------



## dietrc70 (Jul 11, 2008)

Raised Christian (Episcopalian) and went to Jr. High at a Catholic school.  My feelings about moderate Christianity are very positive.  I eventually decided I could not believe in the Resurrection and an afterlife, and became somewhat agnostic.

For the past two years I've been going to a (Reform) synagogue, and will probably convert to Judaism.  I like the way Judaism is somewhat agnostic about an afterlife, if any, and isn't concerned with changing the religious beliefs of others.  It's also a very morally realistic religion.  God does things that appear horrible all the time, and there's no suggestion that the universe is a friendly place.  I also love dense theological writing, and Judaism easily wins in that department.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 11, 2008)

Suntiger said:


> Is it just me or does a lot of people just spend their time denying that the God of christians/jews/muslims exist instead of seeking their own beliefs?


:lol:

Fun stuff.



EmpusaVampirebat said:


> D: Everyone keeps using my altar (which used to be the kitchen table that no one used) as a place to put their trash! I keep yelling at them to stop that. But they don't listen. D: I think I ought to move it into my bedroom.


 Is this "Altar" you speak of some sort of euphemism?.. 

/terrible pun


----------



## Samoya_Wulf (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: The Religion Thread (rofl)*



kamunt said:


> You wankers love it, you wankers hate it. I don't care whether you do or not, I just wanna see what you got! What religion are you? You can even explain why you are what you are. I swear to GOD(s), though, if you guys screw this up again.... >X
> 
> Basically, what I'm saying is this: Tell me what religion you are and why. I tried to cover a lot of bases here with the poll, but I couldn't include everyone (sorry, Wicca). I don't want any hissy-fit arguments to be stirred up here, I'm just honestly curious. If you punks can't keep things sane and intelligent and level-headed, though, then I _will_ request this to be locked.
> 
> ...


Well I belive that all the relgions are possible, most of the relgions we have relate to each other almost to a tee. Plus we all are men human beings what we right and waht we oput faith in has no evidence or anything to back it up so I say hey it could be possible the only real way for somone to know what relgion is true is to die and find out.


----------



## kamunt (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: The Religion Thread (rofl)*



Samoya_Wulf said:


> Well I belive that all the relgions are possible, most of the relgions we have relate to each other almost to a tee. Plus we all are men human beings what we right and waht we oput faith in has no evidence or anything to back it up so I say hey it could be possible the only real way for somone to know what relgion is true is to die and find out.



So....Unitarian Universalist?


----------



## ADF (Jul 12, 2008)

I was watching the "What the bleep do we know? - down the rabbit hole" documentary on YouTube (questionable claims honestly) when I noticed the comment of a pretty angry Christian.

Typically they had chosen to take offence and started ranting about the documentary being made by "garbage narrow minded athiestic/evolutionar views". Strangely enough the documentary didn't actually question the existence of a god, it in fact argued the case using Quantum Physics (seriously). What got the Christian all rowdy was not the questioning of the existence of a god like being, but their definition.

Basically they had decided god and scripture was inseparable; so questioning scripture meant you were questioning god, even if they spent a quarter of the documentary arguing the case of a spiritual force in the universe.

I decided to respond to them and got this (my comment in "")



> "Sounds to me your issue with this is not that it discourages disbelief in a god; but that it encourages disbelieve in 'your' god, or any other god set in stone by organised religion."
> 
> No, it sounds like you are against God.



To me they are just proving the inflexibility of set in stone spirituality that is never to be questioned and always obeyed, the documentary argued the case for free expression of spirituality to encourage personal growth. If religious people had this attitude perhaps organised religion wouldn't have the death grip on society they have today.


----------



## Ozzie (Jul 12, 2008)

Allow me to jump aboard the atheist bandwagon.

As for my reason, it is simply that I can find no reason to believe anything else.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 12, 2008)

Ozzie said:


> As for my reason, it is simply that I can find no reason to believe anything else.



there we go


----------



## Snowden (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm Christianity/Other  nondenominational (not catholic or baptist, etc)


----------



## ADF (Jul 12, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> there we go


Why did you change it from "anything else" to "anything"? Atheists do believe in different things, just not gods.


----------



## Ozzie (Jul 12, 2008)

ADF said:


> Why did you change it from "anything else" to "anything"? Atheists do believe in different things, just not gods.



I was going to say, I believe in lots of things. :3


----------



## Suntiger (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks Ozzie, I'd been looking for that. 

For someone who is an atheist or agnostic, you shouldn't ask 'Do you believe in God/the Gods', simply: What do you believe?


People who truly believe in nothing are quite rare.
And with that I mean not in love, not in loyalty, not in friendship, not in laws, not in cruelty, not in anarchy, not in hatred, or sorrow or any other emotion either.
People for whom life is an empty illusion devoid of any meaning at all.

Most people do believe in _something_ once they start to answer questions about themselves.


----------



## EmpusaVampirebat (Jul 12, 2008)

redstarr said:


> Ugh, I'd hate that! Mine right now is just a little nook on my dresser/vanity, its really small and out of the way, because I didn't want my cats getting into it.


 

I'm clearing out a spot in my room right now. I have a low cheapy coffee table that no one is using (It gets in the way of Rock band and my cousin's air bed) So I think I'll use that and then the table in the kitchen can be used for food and drawing again.  

@Draco_2k: xD I'm not that witty.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 12, 2008)

ADF said:


> To me they are just proving the inflexibility of set in stone spirituality that is never to be questioned and always obeyed, the documentary argued the case for free expression of spirituality to encourage personal growth. If religious people had this attitude perhaps organised religion wouldn't have the death grip on society they have today.


Technically, all sane religious people (god I hate to miss the opportunity...) doubt their God on some level. The problem here is the catch most religions have: "Better believe - or burn in hell" - similar to famous Pascal's wager. Rather interesting stuff, if a bit disturbing.



Suntiger said:


> People who truly believe in nothing are quite rare.
> And with that I mean not in love, not in loyalty, not in friendship, not in laws, not in cruelty, not in anarchy, not in hatred, or sorrow or any other emotion either.
> People for whom life is an empty illusion devoid of any meaning at all.
> 
> Most people do believe in _something_ once they start to answer questions about themselves.


Well, no, it's mostly an vocabulary malfunction most commonly used by people who believe in irrational things so they can go on with thinking it's normal since "everyone believes in something".

Most commonly that's because people tend to confuse Belief with Faith, or even worse, those two with Knowledge or plain Guesses. Under true definition (if you look it up) it's a fact that there's no being that doesn't believe in something. Faith? Knowledge? No, not necessarily.



EmpusaVampirebat said:


> @Draco_2k: xD I'm not that witty.


At least that gave me a chuckle.


----------



## EmpusaVampirebat (Jul 12, 2008)

That's what I'm good at. Saying things that make people laugh without meaning too.


----------



## ADF (Jul 12, 2008)

Here's a update of my angry Christian friend on YouTube, again the quote marks is the part of my comment that they are responding to.



> "You have associated scripture with God,"
> 
> John 1:1 "In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, [and the Word was God.]
> 
> ...



So it seems that they have to accept scripture because scripture says they have to accept scripture to believe in God, and they know scripture is the word of God because scripture says it is.

:?

Yet again I will never understand how some people can think this way.

To be honest it explains why they have such a problem with the documentary, the documentary encouraged free expression and discovery in spirituality while this person can only accept what has been set in stone and never to be questioned. The spiritual equivalent of a intellectual short cut; it is easier to find faith when someone hands you a guide, of course it is all second hand and not something derived from yourself.

[edit]

Ok I checked this guys profile and now everything makes sense, check it out yourself. A person like that is not going to be open minded or even play with the ideas put forward by the documentary. 

Dogma = absolute truth, Religion = life, evangelicals are pretty much the "fanatics" of the Christian religion and won't be reasoned with. These are the type that are for a Christian world order, absolute unquestioning domination of all religions and having God put in the science books, evangelicals are the natural enemy of Atheists.

So I'm going to try and peacefully drop the argument with this guy before it gets out of hand...


----------



## Suntiger (Jul 13, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Technically, all sane religious people (god I hate to miss the opportunity...) doubt their God on some level. The problem here is the catch most religions have: "Better believe - or burn in hell" - similar to famous Pascal's wager. Rather interesting stuff, if a bit disturbing.


I agree. You should questions your beliefs, whether it's in a religion or not.
Thankfully, my belief holds none of the 'believe or burn' arguments. 
It has no bible or scripture to define it, more like guidelines. 



Draco_2k said:


> Well, no, it's mostly an vocabulary malfunction most commonly used by people who believe in irrational things so they can go on with thinking it's normal since "everyone believes in something".
> 
> Most commonly that's because people tend to confuse Belief with Faith, or even worse, those two with Knowledge or plain Guesses. Under true definition (if you look it up) it's a fact that there's no being that doesn't believe in something. Faith? Knowledge? No, not necessarily.
> 
> At least that gave me a chuckle.


Hmm, you mean that people use 'everyone believes in something' as an excuse to not question their own belief/faith?

It's actually because I do know the difference between belief and faith that I refer to my beliefs as belief and not faith. 
And, the whole point of belief is that it isn't certain. That why you have to and should question it and yourself. Much more more fun and interesting. 

I'm quite wary of people who claims they know the absolute/ultimate truth.
There's a passage from 'The years of Rice and Salt' that I think is excellent, especially regarding the monotheistic religions (which is what it refers to).
"The word of God falls to the earth like rain and all our understanding of him is therefore muddy." 
Ergo, that mortal minds cannot fully comprehend god or his intention (something most people from those religions agree with too).
Since all the scriptures of chistianity/islam/judaism was written by humans, they can never fully be God's truth, because it has been filtered though a mortal mind.
I think that makes for a healthy basis of questioning if you adhere to any of those religions.


----------



## LunaticMoth (Jul 13, 2008)

I am an agnostic non-deist. That basically means that while I don't claim any knowledge of how the universe works or if there are superior beings, I am pretty damn sure there aren't any gods or goddesses or other deities involved. 

Science itself is quite fascinating to me, and while I love fantasy and imaginary things, I think they can be very important while still being _imaginary. _And I think it's equally important to separate the imaginary from the tangible. For me, the void of "I don't know" is better left a void, than it is filled with something made-up that we think would be nice and therefore would like to believe is true (oh those wonderful burdens of proof--you can't say someone's god isn't real because you can't PROVE it, Denialism ftw). That is, a lot of people want to think there's "something more" than just chemicals that cause things like love and happiness...I think, "wow, those are some awesome chemicals!" I don't see why anything more need exist for it to be interesting; no reason a chemical reaction can't be considered sacred. It's quite magical, in fact, where I'm defining "magical" as anything awesome and wondrous.

So, as far as I can see, if there are superior beings, they're made of the same stuff as the rest of us; if there is a universal force that flows through everything, it's waiting to be discovered; there's so much out there that we can't yet perceive, and I would be foolish to think that all my senses can tell me and all our technology can detect is all that there is. But "divine" beings? Not a chance, and even if you came across a superior being calling itself divine, I'd call it an impersonator. I doubt a superior being would be able to communicate terribly well with us, anyhow.

But anyway, I fear my way of looking at it seems dreadfully boring to most people.  Heaven and Hell and reincarnation and underworlds _are _much more interesting than nothingness and worms in the ground.

Wheee, (non)religion and bullshit philosophy after being awake for 24 hours...and too much coffee...


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 13, 2008)

Suntiger said:


> I agree. You should questions your beliefs, whether it's in a religion or not.
> Thankfully, my belief holds none of the 'believe or burn' arguments.
> It has no bible or scripture to define it, more like guidelines.


Good for you. This last clause is an absolute hell to a human mind.



Suntiger said:


> Hmm, you mean that people use 'everyone believes in something' as an excuse to not question their own belief/faith?


No, just as an excuse to reassure themselves that they're "normal". Some people just need that sort of thing, I guess.



Suntiger said:


> It's actually because I do know the difference between belief and faith that I refer to my beliefs as belief and not faith.
> And, the whole point of belief is that it isn't certain. That why you have to and should question it and yourself. Much more more fun and interesting.


I'll have to assume you actually don't, since beliefs can be both certain and not, by the definition. But I didn't mean to question your beliefs, or would actually want to do that.



Suntiger said:


> I'm quite wary of people who claims they know the absolute/ultimate truth.
> There's a passage from 'The years of Rice and Salt' that I think is excellent, especially regarding the monotheistic religions (which is what it refers to).
> "The word of God falls to the earth like rain and all our understanding of him is therefore muddy."
> Ergo, that mortal minds cannot fully comprehend god or his intention (something most people from those religions agree with too).
> ...


Alternatively, most people take it as a sign that they can interpret their Word of God however they like. After all, without this notion, no old religion would survive in the modern world.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 13, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> No, just as an excuse to reassure themselves that they're "normal". Some people just need that sort of thing, I guess.



I'd even say that it's not some but most people. There's a handfull of those that want to be the odd one out (besides teenagers of course).


----------



## Trellek (Jul 13, 2008)

Hmmm....the OP asks what _religion_ folks follow.  I follow no religion, for religion is but an organization which exists to take advantage of the fears and superstitions of the masses.

That said, I recognize that creationism _does_ have it's points, just as I recognize that it is not mutually exclusive with the theories of evolution posed by science.

As for my own beliefs...I stopped sharing them around the same time people started throwing rocks at me for having them (Gods forgive that I should believe something _other_ in a mostly Morman community).


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 13, 2008)

szopaw said:


> I'd even say that it's not some but most people. There's a handfull of those that want to be the odd one out (besides teenagers of course).


Being an odd one isn't easy, is it.


----------



## Suntiger (Jul 13, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> No, just as an excuse to reassure themselves that they're "normal". Some people just need that sort of thing, I guess.


Questioning your beliefs is just as normal as not questioning your beliefs, for a given value of normal. 
edit: No wait, it was belief and truth. Normal is defined by the majority after all, even if it's an inaccurate abstract.



Draco_2k said:


> I'll have to assume you actually don't, since beliefs can be both certain and not, by the definition. But I didn't mean to question your beliefs, or would actually want to do that.


I checked it and it appears you're correct. Belief is used both when you're uncertain and when you 'know' something. I didn't know that, though that is in part because it's (as it turned out) a pretty fluid term used for several states of mind and philosophies.
We live and learn, eh? 



Draco_2k said:


> Alternatively, most people take it as a sign that they can interpret their Word of God however they like. After all, without this notion, no old religion would survive in the modern world.


Indeed! And interpretation is another can of worms that produce some pretty scary results, and to be fair, some good ones too.
The context it is written in in the book is to make the character (and reader) aware that ones beliefs should be questioned though. 


@LunaticMoth
Yeah, science is really cool! When you really study how things like instinct, intuition and reflexes work and how the body can repair itself you realize how truly amazing living beings really are.
Now, I've chosen to pay my respects to the gods, but that doesn't mean I write off science. It's just more fun this way. 

Take a conception for example. I don't believe the gods are involved in creating a new person but I do think it is a miracle, despite knowing scientifically how the process works. For me, the two doesn't cancel eachother out. 
Another example is the creation of the universe. I'm with science on that one; that it is a process rather than an event.
So for that matter is life.
Basically, my beliefs acknowledge that humans are not the pinnacle of creation, just one part of it, and therefore we should treat it with care and respect. It's not here to serve us by default.

Where did it all come from? Well, interesting to speculate about but nothing I will loose sleep over (I don't think the gods started it, just FYI).
Likewise for Death. Now, it would be really awesome if I was met by a seven foot skeleton in a black robe THAT TALKED LIKE THIS when I died and then went to Valhalla, but *shrugs* I don't know what will happen.
The only think I know is that I _will_ die someday and then I'll find out either way. Seeing as that is a certainty I'm in no hurry to find out. After all, life is pretty awesome, if not always fun. 


There's also a really interesting theory I've come across that says that divinity isn't where we come from, it's where we are heading, on the basis of humans becoming more and more advanced.
Sure, there's some flaws in it, but whether you believe it or not it makes for an interesting theory to think about.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 13, 2008)

Suntiger said:


> Questioning your beliefs is just as normal as not questioning your beliefs, for a given value of normal.
> edit: No wait, it was belief and truth. Normal is defined by the majority after all, even if it's an inaccurate abstract.


Ow my brain.



Suntiger said:


> I checked it and it appears you're correct. Belief is used both when you're uncertain and when you 'know' something. I didn't know that, though that is in part because it's (as it turned out) a pretty fluid term used for several states of mind and philosophies.
> We live and learn, eh?


It's always nice to see people actually go and research things. I wish more people would do that, really.



Suntiger said:


> Indeed! And interpretation is another can of worms that produce some pretty scary results, and to be fair, some good ones too.
> The context it is written in in the book is to make the character (and reader) aware that ones beliefs should be questioned though.


Agreed and not in that order. If we're talking about the same book still, anyway.

Okay, I don't know where this is going.


----------



## arcticsilver (Jul 13, 2008)

Methodist even though i don't know what that means stopped going to church at the age of 6 becasue they wanted money like no other.


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 13, 2008)

I clicked other.  I'm pagan.  Which is like saying 'christian' i guess.  Both have denominations. ^_^


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 13, 2008)

LunaticMoth said:


> Science itself is quite fascinating to me, and while I love fantasy and imaginary things, I think they can be very important while still being _imaginary. _And I think it's equally important to separate the imaginary from the *tangible*. For me, the void of "I don't know" is better left a void, than it is filled with something made-up that we think would be nice and therefore would like to believe is true (oh those wonderful burdens of proof--you can't say someone's god isn't real because you can't PROVE it, Denialism ftw). That is, a lot of people want to think there's "something more" than just chemicals that cause things like love and happiness...I think, "wow, those are some awesome chemicals!" I don't see why anything more need exist for it to be interesting; no reason a chemical reaction can't be considered sacred. It's quite magical, in fact, where I'm defining "magical" as anything awesome and wondrous.


 
Doesn't _spirituality_ deal with the non-tangible?


----------



## dietrc70 (Jul 13, 2008)

ADF said:


> To me they are just proving the inflexibility of set in stone spirituality that is never to be questioned and always obeyed, the documentary argued the case for free expression of spirituality to encourage personal growth. If religious people had this attitude perhaps organised religion wouldn't have the death grip on society they have today.



I'm very bothered by how primitive religion has become today.  The theologians I enjoy reading are incredibly brilliant people, and usually long dead.  Faith, (paraphrasing William Inge) is ultimately a belief in an absolute, that exists independently of human preferences or perceptions.  Religion is simply an inevitably imperfect way to move ones' life closer to this absolute ideal.

In practice, many religious people (including not-extremely-religious people like myself) need allegories, scriptures, communities, and liturgies as a way to give faith a more concrete and graspable aspect of our lives.  I am no less challenged by the Bible by knowing that it is probably a hodgepodge of myths edited by the high priests of Jerusalem a few hundred years before the birth of Jesus.  They're damn good myths!


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 13, 2008)

dietrc70 said:


> Faith, (paraphrasing William Inge) is ultimately a belief in an absolute, that exists independently of human preferences or perceptions.


Ironically, Science and Knowledge as we know it lie on the same foundation.

I guess it's a matter of preference, huh.



dietrc70 said:


> I am no less challenged by the Bible by knowing that it is probably a hodgepodge of myths edited by the high priests of Jerusalem a few hundred years before the birth of Jesus. They're damn good myths!


If I'm not mistaken, mostly based on Roman mythology. If you're interested.


----------



## Suntiger (Jul 13, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> If I'm not mistaken, mostly based on Roman mythology. If you're interested.


Depends. Early Roman religion was polytheistic and Christianity is monotheistic. Late roman religion included a religion that was very similar indeed though.

Christianity even share several of its roots with it. 
It's called Zoroastrianism (predates Christianity by about 600 years), and whose hero/saviour Mithra shares a lot of characteristics with Jesus.
The catholic mass is in fact almost a straight copy of the Mithra mass.
Some differences exist as well of course, and today  they two are about as similar as chirstinaity and judaism. That is, a lot, but significant differences exist as well.


----------



## dietrc70 (Jul 13, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Ironically, Science and Knowledge as we know it lie on the same foundation.
> 
> I guess it's a matter of preference, huh.


Not exactly.  If we can't perceive something physically, we can't describe it scientifically.



> If I'm not mistaken, mostly based on Roman mythology. If you're interested.


I was talking about the Bible before Jesus (i.e. the Old Testament).  It's based on material much older than the Romans.


----------



## kamunt (Jul 14, 2008)

See? I knew furries could have a thread about religion that didn't suck. :3


----------



## pheonix (Jul 14, 2008)

I believe in lots of things I call it not putting all your eggs in one basket. I believe in a few religions but also have my own theories on existence. heres one have you ever had de ja vu? we all know the theory of the big bang. well they also say eventually the universe will get so big it will rip and collapse on itself. well I think sometime after this point the big bang will happen again starting things over. de ja vu are the points in your life you can't change and must repeat over and over or things destine to happen thus we live the same life over and over again. I have a few others but this is by far my favorite. It make a lot of since doesn't it?


----------



## LunaticMoth (Jul 14, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Doesn't _spirituality_ deal with the non-tangible?



If by intangible you mean imaginary, that's a good question. But I did not say intangible, I said _imaginary. _To me there is a difference. 

By tangible, I mean quantifiable and observable in some way--real, definable. Thoughts are tangible, even though you can't hold them; you can see them in the form of brain activity on a number of different medical scans.

Anything we simply cannot prove, disprove, or observe is intangible. 

Anything that you can reasonably verify the absence of but you can still think it up in your head is imaginary. 

I think I'd say _religion _specifically does not deal with, but rather makes excuses for, our lack of knowledge of the intangible by attempting to equate intangible things with imaginary things, and so further confuses the issue by stating that because some intangible things that we do not understand can affect our everyday physical existence, imaginary things can also. Angels could be made out of cheese, because since "anything" is possible, EVERYTHING must be possible.

If by spirituality you mean religion, then no, I don't think it deals very well with the intangible middle-ground.  It just doesn't make sense to me. 

But if by spirituality, you mean the creative exploration of those things which we do not understand, and the search for self-meaning and how things work and meaning of life and all that kind of stuff, then yes, absolutely, spirituality deals with intangible things.

(I also don't mean to say that intangible things are worthless because they cannot push over trees. Fantasy is a source of inspiration. I just think that imaginary things are most useful as just that--inspiration--rather than as an actual explanation for why and how things are. If every question as to "how does this work" is "because _insert deity here_ said so," that doesn't leave anyone room to grow. Not only does it not make sense, it discourages asking further questions to get to the actual answer.)

I think things like (the often disputed definitions of) ki and "spiritual" energy are very interesting middle ground. There are things that makes sense and things that don't, to me. For instance, I don't think crystals focus "positive" or "negative" energy on things, but I think it's quite possible that you can be positively or negatively emotionally affected by the aesthetic, positioning and color of a crystal, and I also believe placebo is a much more powerful thing than people give it credit for; placebo isn't fake, it does make you feel better. It just doesn't directly, physically, change you or your environment in any way.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm a Pastafarian.
Ramen.


----------



## Lard Lord Badrang (Jul 14, 2008)

Evangelic.

Sounds much better than "Protestant".


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 14, 2008)

Suntiger said:


> Depends. Early Roman religion was polytheistic and Christianity is monotheistic. Late roman religion included a religion that was very similar indeed though.
> 
> Christianity even share several of its roots with it.
> It's called Zoroastrianism (predates Christianity by about 600 years), and whose hero/saviour Mithra shares a lot of characteristics with Jesus.
> ...


Well, guess you're more up-to-date on this than I am.



dietrc70 said:


> Not exactly.  If we can't perceive something physically, we can't describe it scientifically.


 And, furthermore, it means it does not exist. Though I don't quite see how this has anything to do with the original statement...



dietrc70 said:


> I was talking about the Bible before Jesus (i.e. the Old Testament).  It's based on material much older than the Romans.


 Yeah, I had New Testament in mind.



pheonix said:


> It make a lot of since doesn't it?


 Yes it doesn't.



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I'm a Pastafarian.
> Ramen.


 About time you folk showed up.


----------



## An Theris (Jul 14, 2008)

hm, I'd consider myself an atheist, for I do not "believe in" any deity, though I am not going to say that there cannot be a god or something...

I mean, I'm not omniscient, so I can't say "yes, there is a god" or "no, there isn't" with certainty; so I'm going with "maybe there is something that we would call a deity".
Actually, there are quite a few things science can not explain yet; maybe there are things we will never understand, and maybe these things are caused by some cosmic force or god or whatever, how shall I know?

Now, not knowing if there is a god does not stop people from believing that there is one. Well, that's mostly ok with me; but I, for one, do also not believe / worship anything for a simple reason: 
If there really is some higher power, *and* if it is sentient *and* if it would care about what we humans do; if it would care about whether we worship it or not; *then*, I think, it would make itself known. 
And by known I do not mean sending visions to a handful of people in only one part of the world and hoping that the rest of mankind listens to them, but rather like appering to everyone and just plain out stating "hey, I'm the creator and all, come on, worship me". 

Sure, sounds a bit stupid, but I hope you get my generell idea.
As long as something like that doesnt happen, I will continue to assume that there either is no "higher being" or that it simply doesnt care about mankind. Either way, there is no reason for me to worship it...

/my 2 cents


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 14, 2008)

othere you wanted me to  explain .. well i am  baptist its a  smaller  point of  christians.. and i  border on wicken..


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 14, 2008)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I'm a Pastafarian.
> Ramen.



Have you been touched by His noodley appendage?


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 14, 2008)

CAThulu said:


> Have you been touched by His noodley appendage?


He touched me in the very special places.


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 14, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> He touched me in the very special places.



You should tell an adult.  No one should be allowed to touch your nose unless they have your permission.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 14, 2008)

CAThulu said:


> You should tell an adult. No one should be allowed to touch your nose unless they have your permission.


Whoops, wrong smiley.


----------



## wolfmagik (Jul 14, 2008)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I'm a Pastafarian.
> Ramen.



Touched by His Noodly Appendage?

Also for the record, raised loosely, uncaring, non-practicing Catholic, currently devoted, practicing Wiccan.


----------



## kamunt (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah, definitely should've axed Sikhism. *wishes an admin could fix it*

To clarify about my Christian beliefs, I watched the first third of Zeigeist, and I must say, it rocked my small, self-absorbed world. Whether Jesus is actually just a gigantic metaphor for the sun or not doesn't matter, that doesn't make his teachings and his message any less beautiful. Jewish people, y'all can have your Old Testament back, I'm fine with my shiny New one, thanks. X3


----------



## Bambi (Jul 15, 2008)

Pagan ... with a twist!


----------



## kamunt (Jul 15, 2008)

WHAT A TWEEST! :U

.....*couldn't resist*


----------



## Blue_Bunny (Jul 15, 2008)

Christian bunny!!  Woots!! I'm actually not too lazy with it though. Go to Church when I can and what not.


----------



## HumanLombax (Sep 18, 2008)

OH, come On! You're gonna have a religion thread on a furry board and not have Paganism as one if the choices? What about the Druids?


----------



## ADF (Sep 18, 2008)

Lard Lord Badrang said:


> *Evangelic.
> *
> Sounds much better than "Protestant".


I've just popped into the thread; so excuse if I have missed something.

I wouldn't associate yourself with a word like evangelic, it is often associated with a group of loonies who want god in the science books and think long term resource planning is pointless because the rapture is near...


----------



## bozzles (Sep 18, 2008)

Atheisssssst.


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm an atheist.


----------



## Leasara (Sep 18, 2008)

About as close as my beliefs get to religion is Shinto.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 18, 2008)

Uh, 'Other'?  Not into a Religion... not Atheist either.  I don't care enough to bother.


----------



## wolfikurt (Sep 19, 2008)

atheist


----------



## Key Key (Sep 19, 2008)

OK, Well I was raised catholic and did the hole baptism, communion, and confirmation deal but I really don't agree with 90% of the religion, I don't want to get into detail due to the fact I don't wish to offend anyone, basically I learn about other religions as well and take the bit's and pieces that I believe in. I also believe that all religions are a cult, to an existent. I don't think you have to go to a man made building to pray or worship and have to pay money.


----------



## Uro (Sep 19, 2008)

NO SUCH THING AS GOD!


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 19, 2008)

Uro said:


> NO SUCH THING AS GOD!


Thank you so much for being the one to say it. I would have, but I didn't want to offend.


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 19, 2008)

muahaha Atheists will take over the world!


----------



## Ratte (Sep 19, 2008)

Meh, Protestant.  I'm not glued to the Bible, though.


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Sep 19, 2008)

Guh, I got nothing flashy to say.
I'm just a normal Pagan.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 19, 2008)

Me and E-mannor discussed this a while back. There is no god, and to me Religion = Government.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 19, 2008)

You can't bully everything by opinion, and that includes both sides.

We won't really know unless we expire.


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 19, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> We won't really know unless we expire.


The way I see it, there is nothing out there. And if I die and my soul somehow end up and the pearly gates we hear of in the bible, I will actually get down on my knees and plead for complete mercy. I will instantly turn into a super Christian spirit and apologize for all my sins with the deepest of sincerity. But until that extremely unlikely event happens or not, fuck religion. Live your life for you, not a higher being that most likely doesn't exist. Do whatever makes you happy. Enjoy your life and don't restrain yourself, because if it turns out there's no afterlife, you'll have completely wasted your one and only life on nothing. You're better off collecting every piece of star trek memorabilia in existence than serving your sweet time to a non-existent god.


----------



## Takun (Sep 19, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> The way I see it, there is nothing out there. And if I die and my soul somehow end up and the pearly gates we hear of in the bible, I will actually get down on my knees and plead for complete mercy. I will instantly turn into a super Christian spirit and apologize for all my sins with the deepest of sincerity. But until that extremely unlikely event happens or not, fuck religion. Live your life for you, not a higher being that most likely doesn't exist. Do whatever makes you happy. Enjoy your life and don't restrain yourself, because if it turns out there's no afterlife, you'll have completely wasted your one and only life on nothing. You're better off collecting every piece of star trek memorabilia in existence than serving your sweet time to a non-existent god.



Am I right?
(You missed) When the earth folded in on itself
(You missed) And said â€œGood luck
For your sake I hope heaven and hell
(You missed) Are really there, but I wouldnâ€™t hold my breathâ€ 
(You missed) You wasted life, why wouldnâ€™t you waste death?


Live your damn lives people.  Not living them is a crime unto itself.


----------



## Jarz (Sep 19, 2008)

well im mormon ^^


----------



## Makyui (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm not entirely sure what to put.

Currently studying Celtic/Gaulish and Cherokee history, but I don't claim anything. I'll likely end up making something up for my own use. Probably involving some kind of naturalism centered in Indiana ecology. I'm theist, though.

Tried Wicca for a while. It wasn't to my liking.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 19, 2008)

Athiest.

And the winner is...Athiesm! Take that, Abrahamic religions!


----------



## Ratte (Sep 22, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Am I right?
> (You missed) When the earth folded in on itself
> (You missed) And said â€œGood luck
> For your sake I hope heaven and hell
> ...



Agreed.  Better to live for the moment, and not worry, right?



Midi Bear said:


> The way I see it, there is nothing out there. And if I die and my soul somehow end up and the pearly gates we hear of in the bible, I will actually get down on my knees and plead for complete mercy. I will instantly turn into a super Christian spirit and apologize for all my sins with the deepest of sincerity. But until that extremely unlikely event happens or not, fuck religion. Live your life for you, not a higher being that most likely doesn't exist. Do whatever makes you happy. Enjoy your life and don't restrain yourself, because if it turns out there's no afterlife, you'll have completely wasted your one and only life on nothing. You're better off collecting every piece of star trek memorabilia in existence than serving your sweet time to a non-existent god.



True, but we all need something to believe in.  Helps us get through the day.  Well put, though.


----------



## Chitt (Sep 22, 2008)

I like to follow a lot of nature-worship-based practices, but I attend so many religious ceremonies for so many faiths, and I don't really judge on any of them... I just sort of roll with what ever is going on. My faith is such a patchwork of so many diffenerent belief systems lol... I'm a Quilt?


----------



## Ratte (Sep 22, 2008)

Best to know a little bit of everything than a whole lot of one thing.  Makes you more well rounded in what you perfer to follow.

And if you're a quilt, can you keep me warm?  lol


----------



## Chitt (Sep 22, 2008)

<3 I'll keep you warm
Yeah, but thats sort of what i think. And honestly, if there is a hell, and you go there for not being a religion, and more than one religion says you go to hell for not being in their religion, then isn't everyone headed there anyway?
The concept always boggled my mind. Some people say it makes me look like I can't make a commitment, but really, I just think some things are too wonderful to be ignored and I hate being told to conform to one persons ideals. Can't I have my faith my way? Burgerking style church<3


----------



## RavingRoo (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm an existentialist. Because it makes much much more sense then anything else, well to me at least.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 22, 2008)

And I seem to be the first Discordian to post on this thread.  (Devoutly so, BTW. Hail Eris!)

Although as each day passes, I find myself leaning more and more toward Wicca.  I'll let you know in a year and a day.  (It's going to be much longer than that if I don't find time to get out more.)

Either way, "Other."


----------



## Hazard-Fox (Sep 22, 2008)

LDS in the house! Born mormon, gonna die mormon, though i haven't been to church in a long time.


----------



## kamunt (Sep 23, 2008)

HumanLombax said:


> OH, come On! You're gonna have a religion thread on a furry board and not have Paganism as one if the choices? What about the Druids?



I KNOW OK?! X33 Yeah, in retrospect, having Sikhism listed anywhere is just stupid. I honestly flubbed and didn't think there would be too many nature-esque believers, but I still wanted to fill that last poll slot, so... -.-;

EDIT: I wish I could edit the poll to remedy this dumbass move on my part, and also make it so you can change your answer to reflect the new poll options. EDIT 2:



Midi Bear said:


> Words, no God etc.



Preemptive shut-the-hell-up. I don't want to hear it in this thread. I'm not plugging my ears and singing Row, Row, Row Your Frickin' Boat, but you're directly assaulting other people's beliefs, which is directly infringing upon the rules of this thread. Quit it now. If you're an atheist, that's fine, whatever, but it's people like you that give a bad name to all atheists.


----------



## SuperSwede88 (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm a proud atheist ^^


----------



## Chaoswolf666 (Sep 23, 2008)

Im a spiritual athiest lol. I know it doesnt make to much sense but I dont believe in god but I do believe in the connection and flow of all energy through the universe. I just like to explain it with facts and science and not a book im told is the truth. Well im just gonna leave it at that because I tend to get into fights over this :3


----------



## Nickk (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm Catholic. I joined the Church in my teens because I found the truth.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 27, 2008)

I am mildly Paganistic, I don't believe in abstinence, I respect Jesus' teachings but don't respect the governments running Christianity, I believe animals have souls, I believe in multiple deities and that the Christian god is an omni-construct of these deities, and I accept gays and gay marriage even though I'm straight. 

*awaits pitchforks*


----------



## bozzles (Sep 27, 2008)

Still an atheist.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 27, 2008)

I don't believe in souls, or god, or anything. I respect those that do believe, but I just think, what you see is what you get... I just never understood why dying was the beginning of something completely different... I think when you die, it's nothingness... no other way to explain it really 0_O


----------



## Telnac (Sep 27, 2008)

Conservative Christian here.  Conservative in that I believe that I believe that the Bible is the True Word of God... not political conservatism, although I am a tad right of center there too... 

Yeah, I know: "what are *you *doing here?"  Well, let's just say that I don't agree with the man-made rules that are preached in many so-called conservative churches these days... and it's those rules that are in opposition to being a fur, not the Bible.  The Bible teaches that we're all sinners, no matter how "normal" or "deviant" we may appear to the rest of the world.  And like all sinners, we need Christ.

So I see no problem whatsoever with being a fur & being a conservative Christian.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 27, 2008)

other.

semi christological, partially rosecurian, conspetualy zorastrian, philosophically buddhist, a good peppering of hindu, slightly trasendentsal, mystic with 100% Gnosticsism.

but dont quote me on that.
its always changing.


----------



## C. Lupus (Sep 27, 2008)

I thought furdom was a religion o.o. jk, well in sweden Christianity Protestantism is the major religion here. I did bealive in god before, dont anymore though. So I belong in atheism, even if some stuff of me fits in satanism. hehe >:3


----------



## Madness (Sep 27, 2008)

Im an Atheist. Although up until about the age of 10 i was a Christian.


----------



## RavingRoo (Sep 27, 2008)

Existentialist here, although its more of a philosophy then a religion.


----------



## Kume (Sep 27, 2008)

Pagan. No, not Satanist for the fuck-tards that are going to ask


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 27, 2008)

Mr_foxx said:


> Pagan. No, not Satanist for the fuck-tards that are going to ask


You still didnt explain to me your beliefs.


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Sep 27, 2008)

I adhere to no specific beliefs, however I enjoy many spiritual/philosophical teachings...
Existentialism, Discordianism, Agnosticism, Shamanistic Paganism, Buddhism, Laveyan Satanism, and whatever else happens to hold my interest.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Sep 27, 2008)

I have a set of beliefs...

IF god does exist, he really doesn't give a flying fuck about us... he just watches, and everything is left to fate.

IF there is an afterlife, it's not weighted. There is no heaven and hell... we all go to the same place.

I would like to believe in reincarnation, and it's a billion times more likely than an afterlife, because "Matter cannot be created nor destroyed", so why can't that be applied to souls?

But yep yep... that's what I believe..


----------



## Toonix (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm a Pastafarian.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 19, 2009)

A hodgepodge of lots of different things, whatever satisfies my minimal spiritual needs.


----------



## Surgat (Nov 19, 2009)

This thread was dormant for over a year, _and_ there's another, more recent one available: 
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=55220


----------

